# look pedals - what to buy



## baharmic (Apr 5, 2007)

there are 4 pedals that look like the top end of the pedals i just don't know if the one that cost the most is also the best.

Look Keo HM Carbon Ti Pedals - $449.95 $329.95 In Stock 190gr
Look Keo Carbon Ti Pedals - $399.95 $279.95 In Stock 190gr
Look Keo HM Ironman Carbon Pedals - $299.99 $219.95 In Stock 230gr
Look Keo Carbon Pedals - $219.95 $159.95 Out of Stock 230gr

I weigh 163 pound about 73kg and i am pretty strong riding 6 times per week

i would like to hear if you know any thing about weight limit or any opinion

thanks a lot michael


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Take a peek at ProBikeKit. Many folks here have used them, I've ordered may times; great service. They are UK based and free shipping to the US. There is also a 5% discount code that is good till June 1st I believe. I have the Keo Cro-Mo's and love them.

Take a peek at 

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?cat=Pedals Road

PBKUSD is the USA 5% discount code


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I would second the Look Keo Carbon Pedals (Cro-Mo's)...for the price they offer the best value/performance. I can't see spending double that to save +/-30g with no performance benefit. Save your money and invest in wheels.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I have heard a few reports about Keo classics breaking so stay away from the bottom of line model the rest should be good - I bought a HM Ironman for a new build project which I abandoned - I weigh 220 and was confident enough to buy them but now I will never know!


----------

